# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Λαμπάκι φόρτισης του δυναμό / Πρόβλημα δυναμό?

## gouris

Καλησπέρα και καλό μηνά! Είμαι νέος στο forum και έχω ένα πρόβλημα σε ένα skoda favorit του 91’. Πριν λίγες μέρες άναψε το λαμπάκι φόρτισης του δυναμό στο ταμπλό. Μέτρησα την τάση πάνω στους πόλους που δίνει στη μπαταρία και μου φάνηκε λίγο χαμηλή κοντά στο 12V με 13V. Η μπαταρία είναι 2 μηνών. Έβγαλα το δυναμό το άνοιξα και μέτρησα το τύλιγμα του ροτορα, ήταν κοντά στα 3Ω. Μέτρησα όλα τα τυλίγματα ροτορα και στατη στα ΜΩ με πολυμετρο ως προς το σώμα (για τυχών διαρροές) αλλά τίποτα. Έδεσα πάλι το δυναμό, άλλαξα τον αυτόματο. Το επανατοποθέτησα και δοκίμασα το αμάξι. Το λαμπάκι δεν άναψε για καμία ώρα. Μετά άναψε ξανά. Μετραω την τάση πάνω στην μπαταρία και είναι κοντά στα 14V, οποτε σωστη. Έψαξα το κύκλωμα στο internet για το πώς ανάβει το λαμπάκι αυτό και είδα ότι παίρνει αναφορά από την μπαταρία και από το D+ του δυναμό (D+ = τάση διέγερσης του μαγνητικού πεδίου) και με την διάφορα δυναμικού ανάβει. Μετραω την τάση στο D+ και αυτή είναι στα 15V στο ρελαντί και πάει έως 18V σε πλήρες στροφές. Είναι σωστές αυτές οι τιμές? Είναι λογικό να ανάβει το λαμπάκι. Η τάση εξόδου του δυναμό είναι σωστή κοντά στα 14V.

----------


## gep58

Γιώργο, καλωσήλθες
το alternator μέσα έχει κάποιες διόδους που είναι κολλημένες με καλάϊ  στα διάφορα σημεία.
Αυτές οι κολλήσεις με τον καιρό ατονούν και γίνονται "ψυχρές" και πολλές  φορές πρέπει να καθαριστούν και να γυαλίσουν αυτά τα σημεία για να  ξανακολλήσουν σωστά.
Το πρόσεξες αυτό;

gep58

----------


## dalai

χαρας το κουραγιο σου!
Εμενα λογικα μου φαινονται. Η μπαταρια ειναι ξεφορτιστη κοντα στα 11 βολτ. φορτισμενη στα 12,7 βολτ. και κατα τι φορτιση πρεπει να βλεπεις τιμες στους πολους της ,το πολυ ως 14 βολτ.
Για το αν ειναι χαλασμενος ο δυναμος θα το διαπιστωσεις σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα, αν αδιασει τη μπαταρια . Εκτος αν υπερτροφοδοτει ,οποτε θα το καταλαβεις απο τον ελενχο των υγρων (ανοιχτου τυπου) που θα χρειαζεται συμπληρωμα.Αν ειναι κλειστου απλα θα στη καψει σε λιγο καιρο. Αλλα δεν νομιζω γιατι καλλες ειναι οι τιμες που αναφερεις

----------


## gouris

> Γιώργο, καλωσήλθες
> το alternator μέσα έχει κάποιες διόδους που είναι κολλημένες με καλάϊ στα διάφορα σημεία.
> Αυτές οι κολλήσεις με τον καιρό ατονούν και γίνονται "ψυχρές" και πολλές φορές πρέπει να καθαριστούν και να γυαλίσουν αυτά τα σημεία για να ξανακολλήσουν σωστά.
> Το πρόσεξες αυτό;
> 
> gep58



Λογικά αν είχα ψυχρή κόλληση στις διόδους θα είχα και πτώση τάση στη έξοδο ή και καθόλου έξοδο. 






> χαρας το κουραγιο σου!
> Εμενα λογικα μου φαινονται. Η μπαταρια ειναι ξεφορτιστη κοντα στα 11 βολτ. φορτισμενη στα 12,7 βολτ. και κατα τι φορτιση πρεπει να βλεπεις τιμες στους πολους της ,το πολυ ως 14 βολτ.
> Για το αν ειναι χαλασμενος ο δυναμος θα το διαπιστωσεις σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα, αν αδιασει τη μπαταρια . Εκτος αν υπερτροφοδοτει ,οποτε θα το καταλαβεις απο τον ελενχο των υγρων (ανοιχτου τυπου) που θα χρειαζεται συμπληρωμα.Αν ειναι κλειστου απλα θα στη καψει σε λιγο καιρο. Αλλα δεν νομιζω γιατι καλλες ειναι οι τιμες που αναφερεις



Οι τιμές πάνω στην μπαταρία και εμένα φυσιολογικές μου φαίνονται. Αλλά γιατί ανάβει το λαμπάκι στο ταμπλό?

Δεν έχω άποψη και δεν ξέρω αν η τιμή της τάση στο τύλιγμα διέγερσης D+ που είναι από 15V εως 18V είναι φυσιολογική? Όταν ανεβάζω στροφές η τάση αυτή φτάνει τα 18V και τότε το λαμπάκι ανάβει πιο έντονα μέσα. Ξέρει κάνεις πόσο θα πρέπει να είναι αυτή η τιμή. Υπενθυμίζω ότι η τάση στο B+ που είναι η έξοδος προς την μπαταρία είναι σωστά στα 14V

----------


## gep58

> Λογικά αν είχα ψυχρή  κόλληση  στις διόδους θα είχα και πτώση τάση στη έξοδο ή και καθόλου έξοδο.



Στις "ψυχρές" κολλήσεις δεν υπάρχει λογική...
Μπορεί τη μια στιγμή να δουλεύει για λίγο, να παύει κοκ. 
Τα 14V είναι σωστά αλλά αν μέχρι τότε η "ψυχρή" λειτουργούσε; ...γι΄αυτό  λέω δεν υπάρχει λογική.
Τα 18V είναι πολλά γιατί αν υποθέσουμε ότι η μπαταρία πρόλαβε να πιάσει  14V και αμέσως έπαψε το alternator να δίνει ρεύμα ή δεν δίνει το  κανονικό για τους παραπάνω λόγους (όχι γιατί έκοψε από τον αυτόματο που  μπορεί να ήθελε μερικά mV ακόμη για να γίνει αυτό), η διαφορά τάσης  είναι 4V οπότε θα δεις το ενδεικτικό να ανάβει.

gep58

----------


## gouris

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνετε υπερφόρτωση της μπαταρία και γι’ αυτό να ανάβει το λαμπάκι? Ποτέ έχουμε υπερφόρτωση της μπαταριάς? Τι θα πρέπει να μετρήσω στην μπαταρία? Η τάση δεν πάει πάνω από τα 14V με το ρεύμα όμως τι γίνετε όταν είναι φορτωμένη η μπαταρία? Τι τιμές θα πρέπει να έχω σε τάση και ρεύμα όταν λειτουργεί το αμάξι και είναι φορτισμένη η μπαταρία.

----------


## nikolaras

Η τάση φόρτισης της μπαταρίας πρέπει να είναι 14 volt.
Οταν συνδέουμε 18 βολτ στην μπαταρία, θα γίνει πτώση τάσης στα 14 βολτ.
Η μπαταρία όμως υπερφορτώνεται. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό να μετρήσεις την τάση φόρτισης χωρίς την μπαταρία πάνω.
Λες ότι άλλαξες τον αυτόματο, υποθέτω ότι έχεις εξωτερικό αυτόματο.
Αρα η βλάβη λογικά , μετατοπίζεται στον ρυθμιστή της τάσης διέγερσης.

----------


## gouris

Ο αυτόματος δεν ήταν εξωτερικός, είναι ενσωματωμένος πάνω στο δυναμό μαζί με τις ψήκτρες. Όποτε άλλαξα όλο το κομμάτι όπως ήταν.
Όσο για την τάση πάνω στην μπαταρία έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν το δυναμό έδεινε περισσότερη τάση αυτή θα εφαρμοζόταν πάνω στην μπαταρία και θα μπορούσε να μετρηθεί με την μπαταρία πάνω. Η μεγαλύτερη τάση θα ήταν αυτή που θα υπερίσχυες πάνω στην μπαταρία και άρα αυτή θα μετρούσα. 
Η απορία μου είναι , αν ο αυτόματος ελέγχει μόνο την τάση εξόδου του δυναμό προς την μπαταρία ή και το ρεύμα? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παρέχει περισσότερο ρεύμα? Λογικά το κύκλωμα θα τραβαει όσο χρειάζεται και μονό. Όταν θα είναι φορτισμένη η μπαταρία λογικά η τάση θα είναι στα 14V και το ρεύμα ελάχιστο.





> Αρα η βλάβη λογικά , μετατοπίζεται στον ρυθμιστή της τάσης διέγερσης.



Η τάση διέγερση ελέγχετε από τον αυτόματο.

----------


## nikolaras

> Ο αυτόματος δεν ήταν εξωτερικός, είναι ενσωματωμένος πάνω στο δυναμό μαζί με τις ψήκτρες. Όποτε άλλαξα όλο το κομμάτι όπως ήταν.
> Όσο για την τάση πάνω στην μπαταρία έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν το δυναμό έδεινε περισσότερη τάση αυτή θα εφαρμοζόταν πάνω στην μπαταρία και θα μπορούσε να μετρηθεί με την μπαταρία πάνω. Η μεγαλύτερη τάση θα ήταν αυτή που θα υπερίσχυες πάνω στην μπαταρία και άρα αυτή θα μετρούσα. 
> Η απορία μου είναι , αν ο αυτόματος ελέγχει μόνο την τάση εξόδου του δυναμό προς την μπαταρία ή και το ρεύμα? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παρέχει περισσότερο ρεύμα? Λογικά το κύκλωμα θα τραβαει όσο χρειάζεται και μονό. Όταν θα είναι φορτισμένη η μπαταρία λογικά η τάση θα είναι στα 14V και το ρεύμα ελάχιστο.
> 
> 
> 
> Η τάση διέγερση ελέγχετε από τον αυτόματο.



Aυτόματο ονομάζω το εξωτερικό κουτάκι που είχαν τα παλιά αυτοκίνητα.
Αυτό αν το ανοίξεις έχει 2 μονά ρελέ, το ένα είναι cut off για τη φόρτωση της μπαταρίας και το άλλο δεν θυμάμαι, η ρύθμιση της τάσης διέγερσης  σε αυτή την περίπτωση, λογικά γίνεται από τον regulator πάνω στο δυναμό.
Στην περίπτωση φόρτισης/μπαταρίας, αν βγάλεις την μπαταρία εκτός κυκλώματος, θα δεις διαφορετική τάση.
Ενας κοινός φορτιστής είναι 14 βολτ, αν η μπαταρία είναι 11 βόλτ και βάλεις πάνω τον φορτιστή, θα σου δείξει 11 βολτ, μέχρι να φορτώσει και να φτάσει τα 14 βολτ.
Στην περίπτωση τη δικιά σου, το δυναμό μπορεί να βγάζει 18 βολτ και εκεί να είναι το πρόβλημα, μέτρησε την έξοδο του δυναμό χωρίς την μπαταρία να δεις τι τάση έχει....

----------


## gouris

Οk θα το δοκιμάσω, αλλά αν φόρτιζε η μπαταρία εφόσον το δυναμό βγάζει 18V μετά από ώρα δεν θα έπρεπε να ξεπερνούσε και τα 14V και κάποια στιγμή να έφτανε την έξοδο του δυναμό. (μέχρι να σκάσει η μπαταρία :Blink: )

Τάση διέγερσης και τάση εξόδου πρέπει να είναι ίδιες στη σωστή λειτουργία? 

Επίσης ο παλιός αυτόματος είχε μια δίοδο 6ΚΑ24, εξωτερικά κολλημένη μεταξύ της μια ψήκτρας και του σώματος, την οποία ο νέος δεν την είχε. Ξέρει κάνεις την λειτουργία της?

----------


## nikolaras

Πρέπει να διακόπτεται η φόρτωση στην δικιά σου περίπτωση, αλλιώς η μπαταρία θα υπερφορτώνονταν και μετά ΜΠΑΜ !!!!
Τάση διέγερσης και τάση εξόδου, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι ίδιες.
Η τάση διέγερσης είναι αυτή που εφαρμόζεται στον ρότορα του δυναμό, μέσω του voltage regulator και καθορίζει την ένταση εξόδου του δυναμό, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες ζήτησης του ηλεκτρικού κυκλώματος, ανά πάσα στιγμή.
Το λαμπάκι συνδέεται διαφορετικά στο όλο κύκλωμα και εκεί μάλλον πρέπει να εστιάσεις το πρόβλημά σου...

----------


## gouris

> Η τάση διέγερσης είναι αυτή που εφαρμόζεται στον ρότορα του δυναμό, μέσω του voltage regulator και καθορίζει την ένταση εξόδου του δυναμό, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες ζήτησης του ηλεκτρικού κυκλώματος, ανά πάσα στιγμή.
> Το λαμπάκι συνδέεται διαφορετικά στο όλο κύκλωμα και εκεί μάλλον πρέπει να εστιάσεις το πρόβλημά σου...



Ακριβώς σωστά τα λες, συμφωνώ! η τάση που μετραω και εγώ στην διέγερση του δυναμό δηλαδή στο ροτορα είναι από 15 έως 18V. Εκεί συνδέετε και το λαμπάκι, Από εκεί παίρνει μια αναφορά και το άλλο άκρο του συνδέετε μέσω του διακόπτη της μίζα με την μπαταρία.
 Όταν είναι σβηστό το αμάξι και το δυναμό δεν λειτουργεί, το λαμπάκι ανάβει όταν γυρίζω το κλειδί της μίζας επειδή η μπαταρία έχει 12,5V και από την άλλη μεριά στο μαγνητικό πεδίο του δυναμό κοντά στα 2V, δηλαδή η διάφορα δυναμικού είναι κοντά στα 10,5V.
 Όταν πάρει μπροστά το αμάξι και δουλέψει το δυναμό, το λαμπάκι από την μια μεριά παίρνει 12 -14V από την μπαταρία και από την άλλη 15 – 18V από την διέγερση του δυναμό. Δηλαδή διαφορά δυναμικού κοντά στα 5-6V, γιαυτο το λόγο όταν δώσω περισσότερες στροφές και φτάσω τα 18V στην διέγερση το λαμπάκι ανάβει πιο έντονα.

----------


## nikolaras

Προσωπικά, στην περίπτωση τη δικιά σου, μιας και το σύστημα φαίνεται να δουλεύει καλά, θα κοιτούσα:
1. Γειώσεις και γενικά όλη την καλωδίωση.
2. Ψυχρές κολήσεις και καθάρισμό όλων των φισών.
3. Τυχόν βραχυκυκλώματα στο ταμπλώ του αυτοκινήτου, το λαμπάκι μπορεί να επηρεάζεται και από άλλες λειτουργίες.
3. Υποψία για λάθος voltage regulator, μιας και ανέφερες ότι ο παλιός είχε επιπλέον 1 δίοδο.

----------


## gouris

Οk θα τα κοιτάζω όλα αυτά, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι 





> Όταν είναι σβηστό το αμάξι και το δυναμό δεν λειτουργεί, το λαμπάκι ανάβει όταν γυρίζω το κλειδί της μίζας επειδή η μπαταρία έχει 12,5V και από την άλλη μεριά στο μαγνητικό πεδίο του δυναμό κοντά στα 2V, δηλαδή η διάφορα δυναμικού είναι κοντά στα 10,5V.



Δηλαδή εφαρμόζονται στο λαμπάκι « +10,5V »





> Όταν πάρει μπροστά το αμάξι και δουλέψει το δυναμό, το λαμπάκι από την μια μεριά παίρνει 12 -14V από την μπαταρία και από την άλλη 15 – 18V από την διέγερση του δυναμό. Δηλαδή διαφορά δυναμικού κοντά στα 5-6V,



Δηλαδή εφαρμόζονται στο λαμπάκι « – 5V» !!!!

Εάν είχαν προβλέψει και είχαν βάλει μια δίοδο στο λαμπάκι αυτό δεν θα άναβε στην δική μου περίπτωση, λες να υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα χωμένο διοδάκι και να έχει βραχυκύκλωση?

Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι το λαμπάκι θα πρέπει να αφήνει να περνά το ρεύμα στη εκκινηση, όταν γυρίσεις το διακόπτη της μίζας, προς το δυναμό γιατί χρειάζεται αυτή την μικρή τάση για να ξεκινήσει η διέγερση.

Γιαυτο θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι normal τα 15 – 18Vστο τύλιγμα της διέγερσης?

----------


## nikolaras

Αν δεις το συνημμένο, γράφει ότι το λαμπάκι ανάβει, όταν δοθεί γείωση από τον regulator..... κάπου εκεί είναι το λάθος.

----------


## mike_gr

Τι μαρκα ειναι το altenator?

----------


## gouris

> Τι μαρκα ειναι το altenator?



 

Είναι της Skoda δεν γράφει μάρκα, αλλά από τον τύπο που γράφει και το έψαξα στον internet μου βγάζει ότι είναι MAGNETON

----------

